# Wanted New York City 5/17-5/20



## Letnes (Apr 4, 2019)

Looking for a Studio or 1 bedroom in NYC May 17 to 20 for 4 people.  2 adults and 2 kids. 

Thanks.


----------



## Crafty71 (Apr 6, 2019)

Letnes said:


> Looking for a Studio or 1 bedroom in NYC May 17 to 20.


Just sent you a PM...


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 6, 2019)

Crafty71 said:


> Just sent you a PM...


I see this as example of how I believe this is intended to work.


----------



## wjappraise (Apr 6, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> I see this as example of how I believe this is intended to work.



I think so, as well.  No way a room in NYC would be $115 per night.  But this way the need can be advertised, and possible solutions discussed.  Decent “work around.”


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 9, 2019)

Provided the OP does not come back and complain that they didn't get the LMR limit.  Which I have seen happen.  Sometimes no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Letnes (Apr 14, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## Letnes (Apr 21, 2019)

Bump.


----------



## Letnes (May 4, 2019)

Bump


----------

